# Black ghost knife and plants



## Sdavis1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

How big is he right now? is he on pellet food or feeder fish? I have a large clown knife and i can tell you what happens in my tank... they dont rough up plants...unless a fish is hiding in it lol 

then all bets are off. I keep vals, ferns...other low light plants.. the vals normally get replanted everytime i do a water change. 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I keep mine in a high lite tank with lots of hiding places. The only plants I've had issues with are any sort of Carpet plant he digs them right up. Everything else is fine he has had tons of different plants throughout the years and been in 5 different tanks. One thing I can say is they really like big leafy plants like swords and tiger lotus. I'm actually setting up a new tank just for him at the moment 

The top pic is his new tank and the bottom pics are the tank he is currently in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

My BGK is under a year old and well over 12", when she wants food nothing will stop her. I imagine she would rip up stems.


----------



## Sdavis1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

when u have a beast nothing gets in the way. if it were not for deep roots he would move all the plants... he even moves his driftwood around.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sdavis1982 said:


> View attachment 53194
> 
> 
> when u have a beast nothing gets in the way. if it were not for deep roots he would move all the plants... he even moves his driftwood around.
> ...


Oh yes, that's one thing I forgot to mention if you have large rocks put them in before the substrate(directly on the glass) I have woken to find fallen rocks in the oddest formations. I have just been lucky none have fallen hard enough to break my tank. The love to make there own caves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ljk09 (Aug 23, 2012)

Those are actually all GREAT points! She is just a little thing right now, about 4 inches I guess? I could be wrong


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

You're probably right about the bright lights my guy has always been more active in low light tanks wich is what he is going into. 

You can also set up moonlights. I used a couple USB led lights for a laptop key board and a USB wall plug with USB extension cords. You have to do a little searching on fleabay but you can set up 2 x 12 led lights with a dual plug and four 3 foot extension cords for under 10 bucks shipped its perfect for night viewing on a 4 ft tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Thats one big clown can she/he even turn around?


----------



## Sdavis1982 (Apr 26, 2012)

In.a.Box said:


> Thats one big clown can she/he even turn around?


Yes. He(no idea on sex) is very active. He was in a 30gal when i got him a few months ago. may seem odd to most but 55gal makes a good qt tank for a fish that big. 

he should have moved tanks a few weeks ago but ich from a bad batch of feeders and busted 200gal tank means i might have to donate him to a lfs.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

